

130k traffic in first 20 days unusual startup - pain_perdu
http://dothisasap.com/

======
mysicZer0
some impressive shit here. just had them convert a bunch of pdf's and send me
some LEGIT stock photos. good to use if u want to google anonymously, send to
them and they'll respond.

